# Green screen of death?



## mpet29 (Apr 9, 2005)

So after working fine for over 2 years, my Philips DSR704 DirecTivo rebooted itself. When it came back up, it had a fancy green screen that says, 

"A SERIOUS ERROR HAS OCCURRED.

Please leave the Tivo plugged in for the next 3 hours while it attempts to fix the problem. DO NOT REBOOT OR UNPLUG THE TIVO."

It's only been about an hour, but it's rebooted like 10 times, so I don't have high hopes. I'm assuming dead hard drive, right? I've searched through the forum, however, and I don't see anyone having precisely this issue.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Most likely is is a bad drive (That is the most typical cause of the GSOD)

First off, give the unit time, see if it saves itself. But, with the reboots, I doubt it.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Mine started doing this on Friday. It would show the green screen for less than 2 mins then reboot.

I removed the 120GB drive, and bought a new 120 GB drive. I installed them both into a PC and booted off of the Zopper boot disk. From the command line I ran this command:

dd conv=noerror,sync if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k 

(replacing 'hdc' with the location of the source drive and 'hdb' with the location of the new drive.)

This was taken from the Hinsdale guide and it is to copy a complete drive from one drive to another. 

I stopped checking on it after about 4 hours and went to sleep. When I woke up, the copy was complete. I put the new drive into the tivo and powered it up. The unit booted successfully but still went to the green screen. However, there were no reboots. I left it for about 3-4 hours and it fixed itself. I have not checked them all yet, but it preserved at least SOME of my recordings! 

Good luck, hope that helps.


----------

